# first time out...9/28 sailfish...



## Jswag (May 24, 2012)

Im new to kayak fishing and this was my first time out in the gulf...paddled out alone and hooked a sail in the first 20 minutes on a frozen cig on a kingfish rig.Excuse the music i had to dub out the profanity.The fish was hooked right in the top of the bill and swam away strong.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

awesome


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That is bas a$$!!! Very cool. Thanks for sharing, and good music to go along with video. O*D*W


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

simply wonderful!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great video! You caught some great action


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesomely amazing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great video! First time out....your locked in now!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Great video and congrats on that catch!


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

First time in the gulf and you get a solo sail and video of it...very impressive! Congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys are gonna make me come back up there and pull off the bait and switch for a kayak sail on fly aren't you? Seriously though you panhandle anglers are doing some damage on the pelagics...thats awesome!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That is pretty darn sweet especially your first time out!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Awesome dude


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work!! I need to get my butt out there


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job man, looks like the new guys are hammering the sails lately. I cant seem to buy a sail bite. Maybe Thursday will be my day if this weather doesnt push them all out.

I ate lunch at the pier today and it was nasty out there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Great job man, looks like the new guys are hammering the sails lately. I cant seem to buy a sail bite. Maybe Thursday will be my day if this weather doesnt push them all out.
> 
> I ate lunch at the pier today and it was nasty out there.



Haven't you heard of beginners luck!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Haven't you heard of beginners luck!


No, cause I didnt have any.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Panhandle Pelagics! It's been one he'll of a season, that's for sure. Got my first Sail on Friday. My son got one last month. Awesome job on the solo mission. Congrats!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Catch of a lifetime, awesome!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That is awesome...congrats...:thumbsup:

while on the subject. what are the regs on sails.? are they good table fare?...
Thanks for posting...


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome and a little comical. Still gotta hand it to you. Great catch.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

first time that thing came out of the water, I thought it was coming into the yak with you


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Fishermon said:


> That is awesome...congrats...:thumbsup:
> 
> while on the subject. what are the regs on sails.? are they good table fare?...
> Thanks for posting...


63" one per day 
_"Measured tip of lower jaw to fork. All landed fish must be reported to NOAA within 24 hours 800-894-5528 or hmspermits.noaa.gov. _
_HMS permit required in federal waters._"

http://www.eregulations.com/florida...hing-regulations-for-state-waters-of-florida/


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty work!


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice. I havent taken my yak out yet. I hope I have his kind of luck.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishermon said:


> That is awesome...congrats...:thumbsup:
> 
> while on the subject. what are the regs on sails.? are they good table fare?...
> Thanks for posting...


Best to just release them...lots of other fish you can eat out there


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> No, cause I didnt have any.


+1. Same here 100% haha!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great fish. I thought you were going to get stuck.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

